
The Impatient Programmer’s Guide to Learning - febin
https://hackernoon.com/the-impatient-programmers-guide-to-learning-e2960d0516a
======
zdware
"Since you are likely to use open source frameworks. Go to the Github repo of
the respective framework. Search the error in the issues section and you are
likely to find your solution. If not, open an issue."

Hopefully people don't misconstrue this to be "I got an exception (mis)using
this framework, HALP". It's hard to search for real bugs if Github issues
becomes a help desk.

~~~
febin
Thank you for pointing that out. I will refine the sentences.

~~~
jungletek
A few more:

>Now to build these smaller modules, your first goal must simply to make it
work.

Try 'is simply' or 'must be simply'.

>half baked

I believe, but may be wrong, that this should be hyphenated.

>Now compare your code with their’s.

Him, His. Her, hers. Their, theirs. No possessive apostrophe needed.

>It would be some errors or things just don’t work. In those case google the
error or the solution you are trying to achieve.

Try 'might be' or 'could be', instead. Also 'case' needs to be pluralized,
because you're referencing multiple 'errors'. Even better is probably to just
use 'In this case...'

I hope you take this as constructive feedback, and not any sort of criticism.
Iteration, right?

I enjoyed the article, thanks for sharing it. Lots of points in there that
resonated with me, and a couple of good reminders on how not to get
discouraged or bogged-down.

~~~
febin
Thank you :) . Can you recommend any books which can improve my grammar? I
tried plugins.

